# What type of carpet tape? Flat, or fiberglass reinforced?



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

For templates generally.
The flat stuff says 'perminent' on the HD variety


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Double-sided masking tape is better than either.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I second JAAune - - 
I use this for turning, and templates.
I have a roll (well several rolls of all kinds of stuff I have tried)...for the glass fiber, that I use for the sacrificial fence on my chopsaw.

This stuff I like
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GZGJI7O/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A37KLPQG0QTZGU


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I like this stuff

Perfect for holding hardboard templates to any smooth surface.

The mesh stuff is overly strong and the extra thickness allows the template to wiggle slightly.

I do use other types depending on the needs, but for template-to-wood, the IPG is perfect for my uses.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't use the HD "permanent" type. It is impossible to remove. I use a brand that has as its base a fiberglass cloth.


----------

